# contador de 24 hrs



## thelma (Oct 20, 2006)

Alguien tendra algun diagrama para crear un contador de 24 hrs con IC 7490 

lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo el reloj digital

estoy utlizando 4 contadores 74LS90, 4 displays anodo comun y 4 decoders 7447

ya logre que cuente los minutos 0 al 59 y de ahi le pasa el pulso al 3 contador y este empieza a contar 1,2,3....pero se sigue, y lo que requiero es que cuenta 24 hrs


23 : 59

el contador que estoy haciendo es del tipo militar por eso el formato es de 24 hrs


lo que no se es como hacer las interconexinoes del 7490 referente a la parte que cuenta las 24 hrs
algun tip ?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 22, 2006)

Si claro,en el formato 12 horas cuenta hasta 11:59 y de alli va a 00:00 creo entonces si estas en logica TTL con la serie 74.. los 60 0 50Hertz de la linea han sido divididos para dar ! hertz o un segundo de base,el primer divisor 7490 divide hasta 10 nos daria las unidades de segundo.
El segundo divisor (quizas un 7492) ha sido cableado para contar hasta 6 nos da las decenas de segundo,al llegar a 60 se pone en 00,estos no tienen porque modificarse.
El tercer y cuerto divisor  tendrian que cambiarse.
El tercer divisor esta programado para contar hasta 2 :cambialo para que cuente hasta 4
El ultimo divisor generalmente no lo es ,se usa un Flip Flop o una etapa no usada del contador 7490 anterior para que cambie de estado en 1 o 0,aqui tendrias que poner un contador 7490 adicional para que pueda tener una lectura BCD 1010 y sea decodificado por otro 7474 de deberias añadir y leido como 2 en el display,no tengo el circuito disponible pero si es esa la solucion mas academica.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola amigo no habia entendido bien la pregunta en el mensaje anterior,lo que deseabas era como conexionar los contadores aqui va un diagrama de eso, sabes que los 7441 eran decoder antiguos de 10 salidas para displays incandescentes en lugar de estos van los 7447 y no tienes que modificar nada mas espero que todo funcione bien,la entrada de 100 hertz que ves delante de un nand es para conteo rapido y setearlo mas facil:

El circuito (cuenta 24 horas)  :


----------

